# snowboard the street :)



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I just don't understand how you can turn the board like that to slow it down and not bail. It defies logic.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

That looks so fun but I bet it took so long to get that good.


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm the one in yellow hoodie, I'm a beginner and that's the level I reached after about 10 sessions during 4 months.
My friend in grey hoodie have done about 20 sessions and you can see the difference 

thank you for appreciating my video


----------



## Kevin.Brock (Jan 5, 2013)

What about catching an edge and shredding the flesh off your weak unprepared body leaving you as just lunch in the form of a shredded chicken sandwich for the wolves to devour in the middle of the street? But seriously, is it common to catch an edge? Lol  good video!


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

this is my board friend catching the edge...


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks awesome but I wouldn't want to wipe out on one of those:dizzy:


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

the stretch of road on the second video looks like it would be extremely peaceful to ride on

and that view!

hooray for snowboarding the street! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

when snowboarding seasons ends, we will come back on the freebord 
stay tuned ehehhe!


----------

